# Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen



## Dorschjäger (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal nachfragen wie ihr eure gefangenen Bachforellen während des Fischertages aufbewahrt.

Eine Plastiktüte ist ja nicht gut geeignet.

Danke für eure Antworten.

Dorschjäger #h#h


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

So wie es schon unser Väter gemacht haben. Einen Weidenkorb mit nassen Pflanzen darin... funktionell und edel anzuschauen.


----------



## Dorschjäger (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

Danke dir für deine umgehende Antwort.Andal hast du da vielleicht eine Bezugsquelle wo du deinen gekauft hast  ?


----------



## ODS-homer (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

click


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*



Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Danke dir für deine umgehende Antwort.Andal hast du da vielleicht eine Bezugsquelle wo du deinen gekauft hast  ?



Vor vielen Jahren am Straßenrand von einem fränkischen Körberlzäuner. Der hatte zufällig so einen mit dabei.


----------



## oberfranke (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*



Andal schrieb:


> Vor vielen Jahren am Straßenrand von einem fränkischen Körberlzäuner. Der hatte zufällig so einen mit dabei.



In der Gegend um Staffelstein gibt es noch ein paar Korbflechter. 
Ansonsten einfach bei Amazon  suchen. 

http://www.amazon.de/Angel-Berger-Fliegenfischerkorb-Forellen-Korb/dp/B000O0VZVE/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_0/276-4950952-6267400


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

https://www.google.de/search?q=fischkorb+weide&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=_DdsVbOOA_Gp7AbbkoL4BQ


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

Hallo,

und nicht vergessen die Kiemen zu entfernen, die gehen beim toten Fisch als erstes in Fäulnis über und ja, ein Weidenkorb ist das Beste für die Aufbewahrung.

Peti Heil

Lajos


----------



## Allrounder17 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

Würdet ihr einen gefangenen Hecht am Wasser ausnehmen und auch die Kiemen entfernen?


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

Das gilt für jeden Fisch, der nicht sofort in die Kühlung kommen kann.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

Hallo,

das kommt darauf an, ob ich den Hecht mit dem Kopf zubereite oder den vorher entferne.  Da es aber um Forellen ging und diese fast immer mit dem Kopf zubereitet werden ist es schon gut die Kiemen zu entfernen, da die sich zersetzenden Kiemen den Geschmack des gesamten Fisches beinträchtigen. Bei sommerlichen Temperaturen beginnt der Fäulnispozesss der Kiemen bereits etwa eine Stunde nach dem Tod des Fisches.
Weil wir gerade dabei sind; auch unbedingt die Nieren entfernen, geht ebenfalls auf den Geschmack (bei allen Fischen), das dürfte aber allgemein bekannt sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Allrounder17 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das kommt darauf an, ob ich den Hecht mit dem Kopf zubereite oder den vorher entferne.  Da es aber um Forellen ging und diese fast immer mit dem Kopf zubereitet werden ist es schon gut die Kiemen zu entfernen, da die sich zersetzenden Kiemen den Geschmack des gesamten Fisches beinträchtigen. Bei sommerlichen Temperaturen beginnt der Fäulnispozesss der Kiemen bereits etwa eine Stunde nach dem Tod des Fisches.
> Weil wir gerade dabei sind; auch unbedingt die Nieren entfernen, geht ebenfalls auf den Geschmack (bei allen Fischen), das dürfte aber allgemein bekannt sein.
> ...



Danke


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*



> Das gilt für jeden Fisch, der nicht sofort in die Kühlung kommen kann.


Nach neueren (ca.10Jahre) bakteriologischen Untersuchungen, stimmt dass so nicht!
Beim öffnen der Leibeshöhle wird zumeist erst mal der Startschuss für ein erhöhtes Bakterienwachstum gegeben.
Das Ausnehmen geht nämlich nur sehr selten, ohne die (vorhandenen) Bakterien zunächst mal zu verteilen, durch Schmierinfektionen. Wenn dann noch das entsprechende Klima einer Plastiktüte beispielsweise hinzukommt, gibt es explosionsartige Vermehrungraten.
Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass die Gerüche der Innereien, eines unausgenommenen Hechtes, nach einem Sommertag, schon kräftig auf den Magen gehen kann!
Nach dem anschließenden auswaschen des Fisches, der ansonsten fachgerecht behandelt wurde; so etwa den Tag in einer feuchten Baumwolltasche unter einem Baum, bestenfalls von leichtem Wind kondensationsgekühlt, ist die Fleischqualität auch nach 6-8 Stunden, (erstaunlicherweise!) gut und frisch!
Größere Fische werden zum Teil noch in ein feuchtes, nicht nasses, Küchenhandtuch gewickelt.Dieses, genau wie auch die Baumwolltasche, muss dann auch über den Tag feucht gehalten werden, darf keinesfalls trocknen, sonst funktioniert die Kühlung nicht!
Habe das schon häufig so gemacht und bin von dieser Kühlung/Aufbewahrung überzeugt!

Jürgen

P.S. immer noch die beste Methode einen Fisch frisch zu halten, ist das Hältern im Setzkescher!


----------



## Andal (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> P.S. immer noch die beste Methode einen Fisch frisch zu halten, ist das Hältern im Setzkescher!



Das stelle ich mir aber gerade jetzt beim Fliegenfischen doch recht unkomfortabel vor.


----------



## Sneep (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

Hallo,

der Weidenkorb hat allerdings nach meinen Erfahrungen einen gewaltigen Nachteil. Man fängt nur dann was Vernünftiges, wenn man ihn nicht dabei hat. 
Das Mitschleppen es Weidenkorbs ist wie Schneider mit Ansage.:q

Für das Waten in DK auf MF benutze ich ein dünnes Seil in Schlaufenform  mit mehreren Karabinerhaken aus Kunststoff. Dort lassen sich die Fische sehr gut befestigen.

Gelegentlich hänge ich  auch Fische in einen Baum und nehme ihn auf dem Rückweg wieder mit. Gute Tarnung nicht vergessen!

Sneep


----------



## pike-81 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

Moinsen!
Das ist immer so eine Sache. 
Klar, feuchtes Tuch oder Weidenkorb funktionieren. 
Bis zu einer gewissen Außentemperatur und über eine bestimmte Zeit. 
Aber die Methoden stoßen an Grenzen. 
Gerade am Beginn eines sommerlichen Angeltages besser releasen. 
Ist sonst schade um das Tier. 
Für Kochtopfangler empfiehlt sich da wirklich die Kühlbox mit Akkus. 
Persönlich nehme ich meine Fische grob aus (Kiemen/Innereien), und stecke sie auf eine abgebrochene Astgabel. 
So liegt der Fang nie im Dreck. 
Bei Bedarf kurz in das Wasser halten, damit nichts austrocknet. 
Aber solche Methoden haben eben Grenzen. 
12h im Hochsommer sollten nicht sein. 
Und für die C&R-Freaks:
-Jeder Angler kann mal in die Situation kommen, ein Tier erlösen, und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen zu müssen. 
Petri


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

Hab schon überlegt, die Fische in ne Feinstrumpfhose zu stecken und diese im kühlen Bach abzulegen. Mit Wassertemperaturen um die 10 Grad müsste das eine Weile hinkommen.


----------



## LdaRookie (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, dass wirklich jedes (Angel-)Thema und sei es noch so banal zu so ausgiebigen Diskussionen führen kann... #6 

Das macht das Hobby wirklich auch mit aus wie ich finde... ich beteilige mich zwar selten daran, aber lese es doch immer wieder gerne! 

Ich hab ne ganz billige Kühltasche aus Nylon und hole mir morgens zu beginn des Angeltages einfach an der Tankstelle meines Vertrauens einen Beutel Eis. Gefangenen Fisch in eine Tüte - zur Not Plastik, Jute ist natürlich besser - ab in die Kühltasche, Eisbeutel drauflegen, fertig... Hält auch den früh morgens gefangenen Fisch einen ganzen Sommertag lang frisch....


----------



## GoFlyFishing (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

Hallo, 

bei mir is es auch der Weidenkorb mit frischen Blättern zur Kühlung drin. 
Im Auto dann noch ne Tasche mit Kühlakkus, wenn ich dort ne Mittagspause oder ähnliches mache, kommt dann der Fisch vom Weidenkorb in die Kühltasche. 

Grüße
Simon

PS: Weidenkörbe gibts auch mit angebrachten und integrierten Mini-Taschen für Fliegenfischer-Krims-Krams.


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> PS: Weidenkörbe gibts auch mit angebrachten und integrierten Mini-Taschen für Fliegenfischer-Krims-Krams.



Hallo Simon.... Noch mehr Taschen??? :q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

Ich werf die immer in die Plastiktüte und auf die Fische kommt noch eine Flasche, Milchtüte etc mit Eis. Das hält stundenlang...


----------



## AndiHam (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jürgen
> 
> P.S. immer noch die beste Methode einen Fisch frisch zu halten, ist das Hältern im Setzkescher!


 
In Hamburg ist das Hältern im Setzkescher verboten.
Ist das in anderen Bundesländern eventuell anders ?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Double2004 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*

Wenn sich die Fischer, die dem Normalbürger den Fisch im Supermarkt verkaufen, mal nur halb so viele Gedanken über solche Themen machen würden wie die Angler....:g


----------



## Allrounder17 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*



AndiHam schrieb:


> In Hamburg ist das Hältern im Setzkescher verboten.
> Ist das in anderen Bundesländern eventuell anders ?
> 
> Gruß
> Andi



In Bayern ist es auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken.
Und jeder im Setzkescher gehaltende Fisch MUSS abgeschlagen werden!


----------



## Apfelbaum01 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von gefangenen Bachforellen*



Allrounder17 schrieb:


> In Bayern ist es auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken.
> Und jeder im Setzkescher gehaltende Fisch MUSS abgeschlagen werden!



So ist es in Schleswig-Holstein auch.


----------

